# Favorite Songs



## victorious (Feb 16, 2005)

What are your favorite gospel songs? 

Hymns
Praise & Worship Choruses
Contemporary Gospel
Other


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 16, 2005)

Anything Fred Hammond

Israel and New Breed-Rejoice

Juanita Bynum-Because of who you are

Williams Brothers-Still Here

Anything else Williams Brothers

that's all that comes to mind off the top of my head but I am sure there are more


----------



## pebbles (Feb 16, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE anything by Fred Hammond! I also love Kim Burrel, CeCe Winans, Yolanda Adams, Shirley Caesar, Byron Cage, John P. Kee... Ok, let me stop! LOL! 

I couldn't come up with one song, but I must say that Victory by Kim Burrel is a song I'm really liking at the moment.  And as for a favorite Hymn, I could never pick!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 16, 2005)

I love Richard Smallwood albums... some of his favorites include and is not limited to: Total Praise, Thank You
.
Kurt Carr and the Kurt Carr Singers album... For Every Mountain

Fred Hammond and Radicals for Christ Praise in the House

Mary Mary
Kirk Franklin
Kelly Price singing Lord of All
Yolanda Adams While Riding Through the Storm, The Battle is not yours. it's the Lord's, He's Only A Prayer Away....just to name a few

these 1st come to mind.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Feb 16, 2005)

How many of yall know about that "Yes Lord"

Thats all the words to the song YYYYYYYYYYEEEESSSSS LLLLLORD

YEAAA YEAA YESSS LLLLLOOOORDDDD YES LORD. Im not lying in my church this song can last 15 minutes. HAHA..And so many people hear from God during this time, I know I do. This song will just allow God to speak to your spirit through the Holy Spirit. 

Not alot of words not alot of thought process on the notes and wear the song moves at. Your mind is just focused on him.

-TrustTheWord


----------



## pebbles (Feb 16, 2005)

We sing a few songs that repeat the same phrase. We raise the roof off the church!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 16, 2005)

Diva, I am with you on the Kurt Carr and Richard Smallwood!!


----------



## webby (Feb 16, 2005)

TrustMeLove said:
			
		

> How many of yall know about that "Yes Lord"
> 
> Thats all the words to the song YYYYYYYYYYEEEESSSSS LLLLLORD
> 
> ...



Girl, I LOVE that song...always, always brings tears to my eyes.

I love any sone by Robert Randolph and the Family Band
Love Timothy Wright and Smokey Norville


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Feb 16, 2005)

I also like the song by Bishop Paul Morton, Let it Rain!! 

"Open the flood gates of heaven....let it rain; let it rain"

Shirley Ceasar- No Charge

Kiki Sheard- You don't know I like it 'cause it's very catchy and upbeat

Oh, I can't forget the Clark Sisters


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Feb 16, 2005)

My favorite praise and worship song is Juanita Bynum, Because Of Who You Are.
My favorite song of encouragement is Lynda Randle God On The Mountain.


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 16, 2005)

For a year I have been trying to find out the singer and name of this song. I finally got it today. It's Jeff Majors' Psalms 23. I want this played during mass at my wedding. It is absolutely beautiful.

*Scroll down and click on Listen to Samples*
Amazon.com: Music: Sacred


----------



## good2uuuu (Feb 16, 2005)

There are too many songs for me to even mention, so we'll go with artists.  Richard Smallwood, Kirk Franklin, Donnie, Fred, Old school Commissioned, Cece, Tonex (I do cardio a lot using him and Kirk), John P. Kee, anthing Hawkins by any Hawkins and sooo many more........


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 16, 2005)

Lorraine said:
			
		

> For a year I have been trying to find out the singer and name of this song. I finally got it today. It's Jeff Majors' Psalms 23. I want this played during mass at my wedding. It is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> *Scroll down and click on Listen to Samples*
> Amazon.com: Music: Sacred



Totally OT, but I'm loving the new avatar... nice bun... "Fulfilled" changed to "Taken" ... very nice! "cloud 9" is a nice place, ain't it? I love the sample of the song. At my wedding, I was loving Ave Maria as sung by Kelli Price... very beautiful. Everytime I hear it, it takes me back to my wedding day. My hubby and I get goose bumps.


----------



## victorious (Feb 17, 2005)

TrustMeLove said:
			
		

> How many of yall know about that "Yes Lord"
> 
> Thats all the words to the song YYYYYYYYYYEEEESSSSS LLLLLORD
> 
> ...


 

TrustMeLove, I had to check your location to make sure you weren't my friend Staci.  She loves this song too! She requests this song often during chorale rehearsals.


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 17, 2005)

AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> Totally OT, but I'm loving the new avatar... nice bun... "Fulfilled" changed to "Taken" ... very nice! "cloud 9" is a nice place, ain't it? I love the sample of the song. At my wedding, I was loving Ave Maria as sung by Kelli Price... very beautiful. Everytime I hear it, it takes me back to my wedding day. My hubby and I get goose bumps.


 

Awwww... thank you!  I am floating, AJamericanDiva. I have to go find that song you mentioned. That is not the first time I've heard how touching it is.


----------



## victorious (Feb 17, 2005)

Your Steps are Ordered is one of my favorite songs. This song really encourages me during tough times and helps me to refocus. Be encouraged!

Song: 
http://gospel.hines01.com/Fredhammond/Your%20steps%20are%20ordered.htm




The steps of a _good_ man are ordered by the LORD, And He delights in his way. Though he fall, he shall not be utterly cast down; For the LORD upholds _him with_ His hand. I have been young, and _now_ am old; Yet I have not seen the righteous forsaken, Nor his descendants begging bread. _He is_ ever merciful, and lends; And his descendants _are_ blessed. (Psalms 37:23-26) 


​


----------



## Country gal (Feb 17, 2005)

The battle is not yours, by Yolanda. Very inspirational song. I also enjoy this new song by Cocoa of SWV called Midnignt hour. I thas brought tears to my eyes the two times I have heard it.


----------



## shahala (Feb 17, 2005)

My favorite songs are by Andrae Crouch - "If Heaven Never Was Promised to Me" and "The Blood Will Never Lose it's Power" 

I wish he would make more music.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Feb 17, 2005)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> I also like the song by Bishop Paul Morton, Let it Rain!!
> 
> "Open the flood gates of heaven....let it rain; let it rain"
> 
> ...


 I LOVE "open the flood gates of heaven"

But Kurt Carr "For Every Mountain" is my favorite!


----------



## Sweet C (Feb 17, 2005)

Oohh....there I so many.  I like a variety of Gospel Artists, so here are a few

Martha Munizzi-" Its A New Season"
Kurt Carr- "Set The Atmosphere"
Byron Cage-"Psalms 3- Thou O Lord Art a Shield for Me"
Dottie Peoples-"On Time God"
Lisa McClendon-"Love"
Verbs-"Live to the Music"
and that group that sings "Take Me Back"
to name a few


----------



## Honeyhips (Feb 17, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the name of this song and who wrote it. IT is one of my all time favorites that we used to sing, but I never knew who did it.  I think this is part of the chorus. I wish I could sing it "out loud" to you all.  THere was another one, but I can't even begin to think of how it goes. 


Mary came to worship him, 
she brought a box fo sweet perfume and she broke it, and poured it, over the head of her king.  
----something something.... 

And now I come to worship you, 
I am the box of sweet perfume, 
----something, something....


----------



## meka (Feb 17, 2005)

karen Clark Sheard-We acknowledge You, We are not ashamed, God is here
Kiera Kiki Sheard-You don't know, Praise Offering
Bishop Paul Morton-Let it rain, Reason Enough
Brent Jones and T.P Mobb/Coko-Midnite
Cece Winans-Alabaster Box
Donnie McClurkin-I call you faithful
Natalie Wilson and the SOP Chorale_Free
New Birth total Praise choir-Suddenly

There's more but I am not going to bother you.....LOL


----------



## lonesomedove (Feb 17, 2005)

Lorraine said:
			
		

> For a year I have been trying to find out the singer and name of this song. I finally got it today. It's Jeff Majors' Psalms 23. I want this played during mass at my wedding. It is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> *Scroll down and click on Listen to Samples*
> Amazon.com: Music: Sacred



I love this song!  Everytime I hear it, it brings tears to my eyes.  What a lovely choice for your wedding!


----------



## ElecEngnr (Feb 17, 2005)

One of my favorites is "The presence of the Lord is here" by Byron  Cage


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 17, 2005)

Honeyhips said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me the name of this song and who wrote it. IT is one of my all time favorites that we used to sing, but I never knew who did it.  I think this is part of the chorus. I wish I could sing it "out loud" to you all.  THere was another one, but I can't even begin to think of how it goes.
> 
> 
> Mary came to worship him,
> ...



 It's not "Alabaster Box" is it?


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Feb 17, 2005)

Lorraine said:
			
		

> Awwww... thank you!  I am floating, AJamericanDiva. I have to go find that song you mentioned. That is not the first time I've heard how touching it is.



I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## Honeyhips (Feb 19, 2005)

If that is the one by CeCe, then no.  But thank you. 

Another one of my all time favorite songs is Be Grateful by the Hawkins family. 


			
				AJamericanDiva said:
			
		

> It's not "Alabaster Box" is it?


----------

